# Rock bottom snags



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Starting to fish the creeks and streams this year. How do you avoid snagging rocks while jigging or fishing the bottom of rock creeks and rivers. I went out today and fought snags all morning.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TurtleJugger said:


> Starting to fish the creeks and streams this year. How do you avoid snagging rocks while jigging or fishing the bottom of rock creeks and rivers. I went out today and fought snags all morning.


Being a creek the depths you are fishing will most likely be shallow. You don't wont to over weight your presentation, this just leads to a quick hang up. I like 1/8 oz myself. If fishing current or anywhere for that matter you must maintain a tight line, otherwise your lure can remain still but your line can wrap rocks and twigs when the current pushes the line ahead of your lure. 

Also, Texas Rig your soft plastic or be sure to use a weed guard on jigs. This protects the hook point from hang-ups. 

This all will help but when fishing bottom just remember you'll lose a few to snags. A good pair of waders should let you get to most places to recover them though. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BTW: Turtle J, just based off your name I'm wondering if you know an answer to this . . when I got my fishing license this year they were required to asked if I keep soft shell turtles or bull frogs, what gives? They doing a study or are they on some type of endangered list?

Thanks.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm completely new to jig fishing,how do snag proof a jig? Buy guards? I was casting out then letting it set on the bottom and bouncing it up very five seconds. I was using 1/8 jig head and got snagged a lot. How do you use the rebal crawls the same way? Do I need a constant retrieve or do I bounce it off the bottom? Thanks for the info. I've got a lot to learn


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

I really don't know. Lol the guy at Walmart never asked me any questions. I guess he was in a hurry for break time or something. My guess is they are keeping track of how many people target turtles and how many we take. The common snapping turtle is protected in some states as well in Canada. 

Also I like how they rewrote the bank line regulations in the 14-15 fishing regs specifying that yes you can bank line turtles. That was always a question that comes up about bank lining turtles vs trapping them. Anyone can do both with a fishing license


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

Brief answer is, you use a float. For some reason, when you drift a stream, its no longer called a bobber, it's a float! lol The whole idea is to maintain the bait in the fishes feeding zone, or strike zone for as long as possible. So you control your vertical depth with an adjustable float, which you are constantly changing, based on depth of the hole, weight of the jig, speed of the current, etc. Also key is to keep the line above the float out of the water (another reason for longer "noodle rods", which I just learned) so that the surface current does not affect whats happening below at depth. That requires you to constantly retrieve line ahead of the drift (if you cast upstream), and constantly feed line as the drift goes downsteam of you..This is just the Brief answer, but these are key principles sometimes not explained that well on the river. As the lure goes down the drift, it should be "ticking" bottom as it bounces of the occasional higher rock etc. Too much ticking is a snag coming, not enough means you're out of the fishes zone, because they are bottom hugging, structure oriented fish. Ok the answer is getting less brief, i'm sure others can add--Good luck, and send some my way, 'cause I could sure use some!--Hank


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

You can't avoid snagging rocks, Use 30# fire line and some rocks will overturn.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

SMBHooker said:


> BTW: Turtle J, just based off your name I'm wondering if you know an answer to this . . when I got my fishing license this year they were required to asked if I keep soft shell turtles or bull frogs, what gives? They doing a study or are they on some type of endangered list?
> 
> Thanks.


I got my license at Dist. 3 and asked about it after they asked me. Wondered if you were going to need a stamp for those this year. They said just a survey to get an idea of how many pursue them.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

My best suggestion would be to make sure and use the lightest weight jig as possible to get to bottom. If your fishing slack areas you can go to 1/16 or 1/32 oz. jigs. If your near or in current you'll have to go heavier, depending on how swift. When your jig hits bottom start retrieving at a steady speed just fast enough to maintain contact with the bottom. This lets this jig bounce off the tops of rocks and not get snagged. If you do get snagged in between rocks, don't try to pull on real hard at first. This will only lodge it in deeper. Just put enough pressure on it to tighten the line and then use the bow technique to try to pop it out. This will work most times.

If you are fishing in areas of wood or log jams you'll need to Texas rig your plastics. This puts the hook inside your bait which makes it weedless. Always try to buy jigs with light wire hooks. That way if your hook does get snagged in wood you can put enough pressure on it to straighten it out and come free from the snag. You are always going to get some snags that you are not going to get free. But there are ways to minimize them.


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

Long answers above. Short answer is reel fast enough that they rarely touch bottom. Hop the lure back with your rod tip. If you're reeling too fast for what you want to do, then use a lighter jig. If you actually want it to sit on the bottom, you will always get snagged. If you don't mind it sitting a bit above the bottom, then use a float.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I try to hop it up over the rocks instead of setting the hooks on em. Takes a sensitive rod, but I'm usually not catching fish unless I'm snagging up. Feels good to get most of em back! Just make mental notes of where the bad snags are and try to steer clear.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I think I'm gonna float the jigs and see how that goes. Also use a faster retrieve and stay off the bottom with the rebal craws and soft plastic. I always Texas rig my soft plastics but will work to improve my skills. I'd be more then happy to hit some creeks with someone. Maybe to show me the ropes. I'm new to fishing these rocky creeks and rivers. Was always a lake and pond guy but am working on changing that.

Thanks again for the info guys


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

One thing I would add is about water temp being cold here in the spring, too fast a retrieve drags it right past 'em. They're not going to chase like they will in summer. So match your jig to the current. The 1/8 oz is a good all around jig. You can go to a 1/16 and put a split shot 12-18" above, then you'll get down but still float over some of those snags.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

nixmkt said:


> I got my license at Dist. 3 and asked about it after they asked me. Wondered if you were going to need a stamp for those this year. They said just a survey to get an idea of how many pursue them.


I've been wondering if people are fishing for turtles and frogs on a regular basis. I know how to prepare frog legs, but other than soup, I've no idea what to do with a turtle or if it'd be any good.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Money, Money, Money!!!! Just wait,,,,, If enough people say "YES" I harvest turtles and/or frogs your going to have to pay extra for that permit. Sad but true.


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

What turtles? What frogs?


----------

